# Solo lubrication options



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey all, 

New Solo owner (but long time owner of several other brands). On my other guns, I use TW25B grease on the rails and TW2500 oil on the springs/internals. 
Anyone have any feedback for what products work well to lubricate a Solo?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your Solo is no different from any other semi-auto handgun.
It doesn't need any special cleaning or lubrication products. Even old, cheap "3-in-One" oil would work correctly.

Then again, Kimber just may sell special stuff, especially for your Solo.
Maybe you'd better use that.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, Steve absolutely great, fantastic post! Thank you SO much! :blah:


----------



## srb (Jun 8, 2012)

just quick note on lubrication go to kimbers website they have a good series for the solo from takedown cleaning lubrication and assembly if you follow there advice and ammo recommendations you will have a sweet handgun. 500 threw my gun and all flawless.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

srb said:


> just quick note on lubrication go to kimbers website they have a good series for the solo from takedown cleaning lubrication and assembly if you follow there advice and ammo recommendations you will have a sweet handgun. 500 threw my gun and all flawless.


Hey thanks, good call man. I'll check those out


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been running the same oil in the Solo as I run in the car; 5w-40 Castrol. Use a needle oiler to lay a bead down the slide rails; it doesn't need to be dripping lube. Actually, it's the lube for about anything; works great, and the price is right.
While YMMV, I'm not a fan of grease on frame rails.
Moon


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

XD40Colorado said:


> Wow, Steve absolutely great, fantastic post! Thank you SO much! :blah:


Wow,REALLY?You asked a question and got an answer,and that's your reply?

ANY good oil will work on ANY gun,period.Is your SOLO something special over every other gun?I doubt it.You may think it is but it's just a bunch of machined steel parts fit together.Read the manual and put oil where it says,and shoot it.


----------

